# Canadian Chopper Images



## tomahawk6 (27 Mar 2009)




----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Mar 2009)




----------



## JBoyd (27 Mar 2009)

Great Pics  out of curiousity are those AES Ops?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Mar 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Great Pics  out of curiousity are those AES Ops?



No.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Mar 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Great Pics  out of curiousity are those AES Ops?



Either FE's or death techs infantry


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Mar 2009)

I would pay to do a tour doing that job...


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2009)

Those are some amazing shots!


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Mar 2009)

A few more images  















Canadian soldiers from the NATO-led coalition force are seen after exiting a CH 147 Chinook helicopter that landed in the airfield of Canadian Joint Task Force Afghanistan in Kandahar province, southern Afghanistan, March 27, 2009. Helicopters are a prime asset to move NATO-led coalition troops and supplies in the war-plagued country because convoys by road are often blown up improvised explosive devices (IEDS). Reuters


----------



## PanaEng (28 Mar 2009)

Great shots, thanks for sharing T6.


----------



## Carbon-14 (28 Mar 2009)

amazing shots!  Would it be possibly to get high resolution versions?


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Mar 2009)

I havent seen any hires for these shots.


----------



## karl28 (29 Mar 2009)

Wow amazing shots thanks for sharing them .


----------



## Kevin_M (15 Apr 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Either FE's or death techs infantry



I know a few recce reservists doing the job over there aswell. Hard to believe there is a shortage for a job like that.

Those pictures are awesome.


----------



## benny88 (16 Apr 2009)

That second one looks like it's from a video game. (Or a Taliban nightmare) :









Does the heart good to see those Chinooks with Canadian markings.



Edit: Cheers to NFLD Sapper for the assist.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Apr 2009)

img] insert web address of picture you want here [/img]

NOTE:

insert a [ before the first img


----------



## macknightcr (17 Jun 2009)

Kevin_M said:
			
		

> Hard to believe there is a shortage for a job like that.



I'm in the process of joining the CF, and you mean to tell me there is a shortage at this postition?  What job woud this fall under, infantry?


----------



## bison33 (18 Jun 2009)

Kevin_M, the door gunners that augment the helo crews are mostly infantry (reg and reserve) and a few tankers tossed in. These folks were canvassed by their units (well, most units did, some just did not bother) and though we (the Air Force) had minimum requirements, we got some that did not meet them. It was preferred the guys had at least one tour under them.The army does not like giving up experienced soldiers to us, though it is for the most part.
So, a newbie getting this is slim though we do have a couple of privates but it is the exception. Or you could go Air Force as an AVN tech for 4-6 years, then remuster to Flight Engineer. Pays better and you get to wear a wedge...nothing drives the guys in green crazy like a zoomie wearing a wedge with a cadpat jacket on ;D


----------



## Loachman (18 Jun 2009)

He's "Awaiting RMC Acceptance", so his odds of being a door gunner, AVN Tech, or FE are pretty slim.

As for wedges - there's a good reason why the Army declared the horrible things obsolete decades ago.


----------



## gaspasser (20 Jun 2009)

Fantastic pics!
"Death rides a Pale Horse...or in this case, a green Griffin...and wears a  


First one tho' might get some flak from higher.  I'm reminded of  Marlon Brando's line in Apocalypse Now..
"We train young men to drop fire on people, but their commanders won't let them write f&*k on thier aeroplanes because...it's obscene."
Best regards, BYTD


----------



## mariomike (20 Jun 2009)

"We train young men to drop fire on people <snip>

I've read that PoW's reported they feared napalm more than any other weapon. That troops who would have fought to the death against other weapons would abandon their positions.


----------

